# Angebot von Arbeitsamt



## waldy (26 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgende Frage.
Wir wiessen alle, das wenn heute bekommt man eine Angebot von Arbeitsamt, darf man nicht verweigern, sonst Arbeitslosengeld werden Weg gestriechen.
Aber jetzt eine Frage,
ich bekomme Angebot von arbeitsamt, fahre zum Vorstellungsgespräch, ich möchte z.B. 13 eur bekommen pro Stunde.
Aber die Firma bietet nur 10 eur.
Frage - soll ich trotztem diese Angebot annehmen, oder ich habe welche Recht ablehnen diese ungünstiger für mich Angebot?
Von andere Seite diese Firma kann nach Arbeitsamt anrufen und mitteilen- das ich will nicht arbeiten oder verweige mich von diese Super Angebot für 10 eur?
Wie sieht das Praktisch aus?
Und welche Rechte habe ich.
Oder kann ich förden Tarif für Elektriker mit 13 eur pro St.?

gruß waldy


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

Das ist jetzt nicht ernstgemeint??
Fang doch mit 10 € an, um wieder ins Arbeitsleben einzusteigen.
 :roll:  :roll: 
Fast wäre ich versucht zu sagen: Typisch.
vg Steve


----------



## waldy (26 Oktober 2005)

Hi,
wäre Arbeitsplatz für 10 eur in den nähe gewesen -kein Problem, sonst wegen Fahrkosten reicht das nicht.
Ich habe Angebot von Arbeitsamt bekommen , eine Strecke 117 km. ( oder 234 km hin und her).
Wenn Firma bezahlt keine Fahrkosten, dann brauche ich schon mindestens gute Löhn zu bekommen, für  meine Pferd das Essen kaufen

Und welche Recht habe ich in diesem Fall?

waldy

P.S. oder ich neheme diese  Job für 10 eur und Rechung für Sprit schicke an dich / Gast ?  )))) 
Dann denke ich , nach eine Woche du wirst schon so nicht denken


----------



## VyRuz (26 Oktober 2005)

Gibt es denn bei solchen Strecken keine Zuschüsse zum Spritgeld vom Arbeitsamt?


----------



## waldy (26 Oktober 2005)

Hi, 
in andere Theme ich habe schon das geschrieben.
Arbeitsamt gibt Zuschüsse als Fahrkostenhilfe - aber max. 50 eur in Monat
Was kann man mit diese Betrag machen bei solche Entfernung?
Ich brauche pro Tag schon fast für 30 eur Auto  tanken.


waldy


----------



## cmm1808 (26 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Waly,

bei 3€ mehr die Stunde bleibt Dir Netto ca. 300€ mehr im Monat übrig (40Std/Woche, Steuerklasse III).
Das ist natürlich eine menge Geld.

Stimmt meine Rechnung?

13€x40Stdx4=2080€ Brutto, Abzug ca. 35%=1352€ Netto, Steuerklasse 3
10€x40Stdx4=1600€ Brutto, Abzug ca. 35%=1040€ Netto, Steuerklasse 3

Auch ich stand einmal vor solch einer Situation.
Wenn wir ehrlich sind, zählt vor dem " Wir-sind-ein Staat-Gefühl" nur eins:
Wie bezahle ich den Lebensunterhalt meiner Familie und ganz wichtig,
meiner KINDER?
Kinderlose Mitbürger sind schnell am Start, um Urteile über "Sozialschmarotzer" abzugeben.
Keiner macht sich gedanken darüber, was es heißt Kinder "zu bezahlen".
Aber jeder macht sich Gedanken darum, wieviel und ob er überhaupt Rente bezieht, die ja bekanntlich durch den Generationsvertrag - also durch unsere Kinder - bezahlt wird.

Ich habe damals gepokert und Glück gehabt.
Meine damaligen Mindestgehaltwünsche wurden erfüllt.
Hätte ich einen Job angenommen der, je nach Angebot der Firmen bis zu 10€/Std !!!!unter meinem Wunsch lag, hätte ich auf langer Sicht mein Haus nicht halten können.
Dazu muß ich sagen, das ich vom Arbeitsamt in 9 Monaten EINE!!!! Stelle
angeboten bekam.Diese war dann auch noch 100% an meiner, beim Arbeitsamt hinterlegten, Quallifikation vorbei.

Deine persönliche Situation ist mir nicht bekannt.
Darum kann auch niemand einen verbindlichen Rat erteilen.

Generell würde ich sagen, zum Einstieg O.K.
Aber eine Option zur Erhöhung nach der Probezeit sollte drin sein.

Viel Glück und alles Gute
Christian


----------



## waldy (26 Oktober 2005)

Hi  cmm1808,
Danke für die Antwort,
10 eur ist für heute gut- nun ich kann nicht bezahlen Sprit für diese Weg zum Arbeit.

Ich habe mir schon lange her überlegt,
wenn finde ich nichts Gutes, dann gehe ich in Leifirma.
Bei 9 eur ST/Lohn   da bekomme ich mindestens noch ein bischen Fahrkostengeld. Dann meine Stundenlöhn liegt auch bei 10 eur 


So, aber jetzt zum meine Frage,
welche Rechte habe ich.
Soll ich Angebot anneheme oder nicht, wenn Löhn liegt unter meine Vorstellung .
Was sagt AWD ?

waldy


----------



## Der Nörgler (26 Oktober 2005)

Hi

erstmal 10€ sind 20DM wenn ich Deine Fragen hier im Forum lese weiß ich
jetzt schon was für ein toller Facharbeiter Du bist.

Wenn ich das alles hier lese kann ich nur sagen das ist der Hammer.
Soll ich die Arbeit nehmen oder lieber noch allen auf der Tasche liegen.
Scheinbar bekommt Ihr alle noch viel viel Geld trotz Hartz IV.

Lieber Waldy bei der Entfernung solltest Du mit der Bahn fahren.
Man nuß nicht immer mit dem Auto seinen Hintern bis vor die Türe fahren.

netten Gruß von einem der noch arbeiten geht für sein Geld.


----------



## Der Nörgler (26 Oktober 2005)

noch was

nimmt den Job nicht an wenn wir Glück haben sperren Sie Dich und Du liegst uns nicht länger auf der Tasche


----------



## waldy (26 Oktober 2005)

Hi Der Nörgler .
ja , sehr Gute Kommentar.

"erstmal 10€ sind 20DM "- das ist sehr aufmerkasam von dir.
Du hast noch vergessen dazu schreiben:
 Bensin 1 Liter für 86 Pf,
oder bei Aldi für 50 DM  konte ich für ganze Familie volle  Wagen Lebensmittel einkaufen.
Was noch?  Ah ja, und was ist mit 35 DM Wochenendeticket für 5 Person .
Oder eine Kilo Fleisch für 3,5 DM ( jetzt das Preis liegt bei 4,99 eur).

Das ist bequem vergleichen 10 eur als 20 DM. Dazu wenn in deinem Haus ist Kühlschrank voll mit Lebensmittel und ein paar euro liegt noch in deine Tasche.

P.S. 

// OB 1 
u  Der Nörgler 
=A ignorieren


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2005)

@Der Nörgler

Ich denke man kann eigentlich erkennen, daß Waldy sich wirklich Gedanken macht und niemandem auf der Tasche liegen will. Insofern finde ich deine Anmerkungen nicht alle korrekt. 

@Waldy
Fahren mit der Bahn in deinem Falle wohl günstiger. Man sollte auch in Erwägung ziehen, nach der Probezeit an den Arbeitsort zu ziehen, dann weiß man ja bereits um die Perspektiven. Ablehnen würde ich jedenfalls nicht so ohne weiteres, unabhängig von Konsequenzen beim Arbeitsamt.
Vielleicht solltest du dich mit dem Problem (Fahrtkosten) mal an die Leute vom Arbeitsamt wenden, die sehen auch, ob was geht, oder nicht.

PS: Die Idee mit dem OB1 ist gut,  :lol:  :lol: .


----------



## waldy (26 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ralle,
bevor diese Thma habe ich hier geschrieben,
ich habe mich schon erkundigen, ob kann man dahin mit Bahn fahren -leider nicht.
Genau ja- aber ca. 2,5 H mit dem Zug und dann noch mit Buss 40 min.
zusammen rechnen wir ungefähr 3,5 h in eine Richtung. Mit Auto nur 1 h.

Ich habe doch nicht gesagt, das ich will nicht arbeiten.

Ich will doch arbeiten. Schreibe in Monat ca. 20 Bewerbungen ( 2 Angebote aus arbeitsamt.de und Rest als Initiative Bewerbung).
Meistens schon zweite oder dritte mal auf gleiche Stelle.

Aber wenn das für mich ist unrealistisch zur arbeitsstelle kommen - das bedeutet nicht das ich will nicht arbeiten.


waldy


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
das ist schon alles geregelt, wenn die vom Arbeitsamt dahinter kommen das Du eine Stelle für 10€ abgelehnt hast droht Dir das:
Zumutbarkeitsregelung und Sanktionen 
• Die Zumutbarkeitsregelungen werden so gefasst, dass jede Arbeit dem Erwerbsfähigen zumutbar ist. Eine Entlohnung unterhalb des Tariflohns oder des ortsüblichen Entgelts ist möglich. Zumutbar sind ebenfalls sämtliche sozialrechtlichen Arbeitsverhältnisse (Bezug von Arbeitslosengeld II zuzüglich einer Mehraufwandsentschädigung). Die bisherige Qualifikation des/ der Arbeitslosen, die Entfernung zur neuen Arbeitsstelle oder ungünstigere Arbeitsbedingungen sind unerheblich. 
• Bei Ablehnung einer zumutbaren Erwerbstätigkeit oder Eingliederungsmaßnahme sowie bei fehlendem eigenen Bemühen um eine Arbeitsstelle wird die Regelleistung des Arbeitslosengelds II in einem ersten Schritt um 30% für drei Monate gekürzt (rd. 100 Euro). Während dieser Zeit entfällt auch der im Anschluss an den Bezug von Arbeitslosengeld ggf. gezahlte zeitlich befristete Zuschlag für ehemalige Arbeitslosenhilfebezieher/-innen. 
• Bei erneuter Ablehnung zumutbarer Arbeit sowie weiteren gesetzlich definierten Pflichtverletzungen wird das Arbeitslosengeld II zusätzlich um jeweils den Prozentsatz gemindert, um den es in der ersten Stufe gemindert wurde. Von der Kürzung betroffen sein können in dieser Stufe auch die Leistungen für Mehrbedarf sowie für Unterkunft und Heizung. Bei einer Minderung der Regelleistung um mehr als 30% kann das Arbeitsamt ergänzende Sachleistungen oder geldwerte Leistungen (Lebensmittelgutscheine) gewähren. Wenn der Bezieher von Arbeitslosengeld II mit minderjährigen Kindern in einer Bedarfsgemeinschaft lebt, soll das Arbeitsamt diese Leistungen erbringen.

• Bei Jugendlichen und jungen Erwachsenen zwischen 15 bis unter 25 Jahren, die eine zumutbare Erwerbstätigkeit oder Eingliederungsmaßnahmen ablehnen, wird die Regelleistung für die Dauer von drei Monaten gänzlich gestrichen.
Es werden lediglich die Kosten für Unterkunft und Heizung übernommen, die in dieser Zeit unmittelbar an den Vermieter gezahlt werden. Vom Arbeitsamt sollen in diesen Fällen ebenfalls ergänzende Sachleistungen oder geldwerte Leistungen (Lebensmittelgutscheine) zugeteilt werden. 





Das gilt für AL2, so wenn Du solche großen Entfenungen zurücklegst, kannst Du dir einen Freibetrag in deine Lohnsteuerkarte eintragen laßen (so war es jedenfals mal), und schon hast Du jeden Monat mehr Geld, und brauchst nicht auf den Lohnsteuerjahresausgleich warten.


----------



## waldy (26 Oktober 2005)

Hi lorenz2512,
habe deine Text eine mal durchgelesen.
Ja Gesetz ist zu Hart.

Aber das verstehe ich nicht.

Wenn Beispiel Arbeitgeber weisst, das ich habe diese Angebot von Arbeitsamt bekommen und darf nicht ablehnen.
Dann Arbeitgeber könntet mit diese Gesetzt ausnutzen und geben mir eine Löhn nicht 10 eur , sondern 5 oder 6 eur.
Weil Arbeitgeber weisst schon, das ich auf jeden Fall soll diese Stelle annehmen.
Wo ist dann Rechtichkeit?
Und wofür sind dann die Tarife ausgedacht?

waldy


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
dafür gibt es Gewerkschaften, hast Du das Pech bei einem Halsabschneider gelandet zu sein, ja dann geht es dir schlecht, landest Du aber in einem normalen Industrieunternehmen dann wirst Du nach deiner Tätigkeit eingestuft, und nach einem ½ Jahr kannst Du nachfragen wie es denn mit mehr Geld aussieht, das ist meine Erfahrung (Energieelektroniker).


----------



## Der Nörgler (26 Oktober 2005)

Hi

@ Waldy  ich hab da mal eine Frage bevor die eventuell gelöscht wird.

Du kommst doch aus Rußland oder Polen?????
Warum bist Du hier???? 
Warum kommen eigentlich soviele nach Deutschland???
Was ist hier so super toll ?????
Nur weil es hier sofort Geld gibt vom Arbeit-/ oder Sozialamt????
Oder waren die Eltern Deiner Eltern (Opa,Oma) Deutsch????
oder oder oder oder
Warum verlässt man seine Heimat????

Du schreibst hier was von harten Gesetzen und bekommst da wo Du herkommst noch nicht einmal einen warmen Teller Suppe wenn es einem Schlecht geht.


----------



## AWD (26 Oktober 2005)

:!:


----------



## waldy (26 Oktober 2005)

Hi Nörgler,
ich komme asu Kasachstan ( Ex-Rußlan).
Warum bin ihc hier - Gute Frage.
In Kasachstan für mich war alles Ok, eigenes Haus, Auto, Garten.
Nun danach Kasache hat an alle andere Nationalität gesagt -
Scheisse Russische leute - fahren nach Ihre Heimat Rußland, Scheisse Deutsche- faheren nach Ihre Heimat Deutschland ( obwohl in Kasachstan früher war überhaupt nichts gewesen, nur die Steppe und Schäffer. Ganze Werke und städte hat die gleiche Scheisse Russe und Deutsche aufgebaut). Also, dann sind die Leute Weg gefahren, und unsere Deustche Familie nach Deutschland.

Also meine Opa und Oma vor den Krieg haben auf Fluss  Wolga gewohnt ( mit Echte deutsche Urkunden).
Dann in während Krieg solten die alle in Kasachstan unmziehen, sonst würden geschossen
Und jetzt ich bin nach deustchland als Eventuele Deustcher gekommen.
Obwohl manchmal ich fühle mich hier auch als Leute zweite Wahl

 - Nur weil es hier sofort Geld gibt vom Arbeit-/ oder Sozialamt????  -

Bei Kanzler Kohl ich hatte immer die Arbeit gehabt, ich war Arbeitslos max. 2 Wochen gewesen.
Und jetzt fast 10 Monate lang. Und für meine Geld habe ich Hart gearbeitet.

Und was willst du noch was wiessen über mcih?


"Du schreibst hier was von harten Gesetzen und bekommst da wo Du herkommst noch nicht einmal einen warmen Teller Suppe wenn es einem Schlecht geht. "- für die suppe hatte ich immer in Kasachstan selber verdint.
Bis kamm eine  und sagte uns- verschwiende nach Deushcland

 waldy


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Waldy,

es gibt den Spruch 'Lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die 
Taube auf dem Dach'. Ja, ich würde an Deiner Stelle 
auch lieber den entfernt leigen Job annehmen als auf der
Straße zu stehen. Steigert das Sebstwertgefühl und
reduziert das Geschimpfe. Wenn die sehen dass Du gut 
bist, bekommst Du auch ein höheres Gehalt.

Was die Entfernung betrifft würde ich überlegen, ein 
Zimmer zu mieten und nur am Wochenende zu fahren.
Da ist Dein neuer Arbeitgeber Dir sicher behilflich.

Letztendlich kann Dir ein(e) Steuerfachmann/frau 
sagen, ob steuertechnisch das Zimmer (doppelte 
Haushaltsführung) oder das tägliche Fahren besser 
ist.

Bahn fahren ist zwar billiger als eine Person Auto, aber
trotzdem noch recht teuer.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Der Nörgler (26 Oktober 2005)

egal


----------



## waldy (26 Oktober 2005)

Hi Yarın görüşmek üzere ,
ist doch nicht alles so schlecht.
Schau mal, deine Grammatik in Deutsch ist deutlich besser als meine 

Zitat:
"Ich habe Ihn dann immer gefragt warum Er das scheiss deutsche Geld nimmt und in seiner Heimat davon ein Haus baut. 
Oder warum er schon 35 Jahre hier in diesem scheiss Deutschland ist wo doch alles so schlecht ist. "

Ja , genau, ich überlege auch, warum Reiche Leute überweisen seine Geld in Schweiz und mit Schmiergeld kaufen und verkaufen Betrieben und Gesetzte

Es liegt nicht davon, ob du bist deutscher oder nicht.
Es liegt selber in Leute, ob die machen scheisse oder nicht.

gruß waldy

P.S. in während Krieg die Kasache hat für meine Opa Brot und Salz gegeben, damit er würde nicht sterben.
Und neue Generation von Kasachen jetzt schnmeist alle andere Nationalität raus aus seine Kasachstan.

Ich wolte damit sagen, das Problemma in deustchland liegt auch nicht in andere Nationalität, sondern wenn eine kann mit Deutschland niccht Richtig Regieren - dann er macht alles Kaputt, was haben andere Leute für 60 Jahre was gutes gemacht.


----------



## babu (28 Oktober 2005)

Hi waldy,

ich finde 10 € ganicht soo schlecht für den Anfang.
Aber für die über 100 km würde ich mir ne andere lösung suchen.
Den Vorschlag mit dem Zimmer halt ich für sehr vernünftig.
Ich mache es auch so ähnlich.


----------



## volker (28 Oktober 2005)

hallo waldy

ich hab mal bei http://www.gehalts-check.de so'n bisschen rumgestöbert.

also 10€ als anfangsgehalt halte ich für ok.
kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an...
...was du gelernt hast
...berufserfahrung
...industrie oder handwerk

und was die fahrkosten anbetrifft.

du sagst du fährst 250 km * 10 Liter/100 Km * 1,25€/Liter * 20 Tage = 625€

ist nicht wenig geld. ich würde mir an der arbeitsstelle ein kleines zimmer mieten. das ist zwar für die familie nicht so schön aber günstiger.

wenn du dann länger in der firma bist und mehr geld verdienst kann man wieder fahren. oder du wechselst deinen wohnsitz. aber ob das so ohne weiteres geht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------

